# A Nintendo Direct Mini quietly dropped today, focuses on third party titles only



## linuxares (Aug 26, 2020)

No Bravely Default 2??! *Riots*


----------



## Patapon3321 (Aug 26, 2020)

Games what no everyone asked for..... slowly my love to nintendo is dying


----------



## TLOZmaster (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m really excited for PuyoPuyoTetris 2, not a bad showcase for being partner stuff. I know it’s not Mario yet but hopefully that will come in the next few weeks


----------



## wartutor (Aug 26, 2020)

No wonder they dropped this shit silently. They were hoping noone noticed.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 26, 2020)

With the way Nintendo's been handling announcements as of late, I can't help but agree with this comment:


----------



## YeezusWalks (Aug 26, 2020)

Ah. The final fantasy stuff interests me but the rest doesn't really appeal to me much. Not a big fan of this direct.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 26, 2020)

I can't believe it they put Sora in Smash


----------



## Jayro (Aug 26, 2020)

*Pushes my Switch off the desk into the trash, knowing I'm not getting any of the games I've been promised years ago*


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Aug 26, 2020)

deserved


----------



## Kwyjor (Aug 26, 2020)

You'd think they would try to release the WSC remake of Saga 1, and the DS remakes of 2 and 3. But that would require work.


----------



## peteruk (Aug 26, 2020)

where's my Mario collection

feel like giving up hope at this point, although I've brought it all upon myself by watching tens of rumor videos on YouTube

rgt_85, copycat, spawn wave, rich at review tech, switch stop, Andres restart, robo rob gaming, Nin10doland - you're all bad bad people


----------



## Naderino (Aug 26, 2020)

I've never seen so many rhythm games in a direct!  Hoping that's just the tip of the iceberg and that there'll be an actual direct with first party games soon.


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 26, 2020)

No more news on shin megami tensei
And shit
We get only a music kingdom hearts game???
Lame


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Aug 26, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> We get only a music kingdom hearts game???
> Lame



Because thats the kingdom hearts game people want on switch.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 26, 2020)

On one hand, this isn't the Direct I hoped for. On the other hand, Puyo Puyo Tetris 2. Thumbs up in the end.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 26, 2020)

"Third party" titles is a stretch.
This shit's on the verge of indie nature lol

What can I say tho, I always to be disappointed with Nintendo's shitty Directs, do at this point is just like "another bullshit Direct" to me.
Few have been the times a Direct had some game announced that I like or wanted, last one was E3 last year, and mainly due to 3rd party games, not Nintendo's.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 26, 2020)

Jayro said:


> *Pushes my Switch off the desk into the trash, knowing I'm not getting any of the games I've been promised years ago*


What games were you promised?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 26, 2020)

Am I the only one still mad that The first puyo puyo tetris on steam still has denuvo? 

What hope do I have for the sequel at this point? Guess the only hope is the switch not still costing more.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 26, 2020)

Bummer! None for me. That's okay. I have a plenty of PS4 6.72 games that I really wanted to play and PS5 is coming so I will be fine. DIsappointment, indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm down for some taiko.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 26, 2020)

I love the “free to play” term. It usually means that you need to purchase online subscription to play online with the device as a whole. Sure the game is free, but still you have to pay just to access online. Tetris99 is free to play also, but you can’t play if you don’t have an online subscription.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CPG said:


> I'm down for some taiko.


Just beat it!


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 26, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> You'd think they would try to release the WSC remake of Saga 1, and the DS remakes of 2 and 3. But that would require work.


This meager offering will still be priced ludicrously like all SE ports. I may someday consider it on discount as a sucker for SaGa.

Taiko no Tatsujin: Rhythmic Adventure Pack makes me feel a little better about importing the drum controller for the last one, but I kind of expect the RPG mode to be a cheap afterthought.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 26, 2020)

Glyptofane said:


> This meager offering will still be priced ludicrously like all SE ports. I may someday consider it on discount as a sucker for SaGa.



What a confusing name for a game. The SaGa collection/ Final Fantasy legend. 

Square enix may have pioneered JRPG genre around the world, but they just relied too much on final fantasy to sell unrelated content. Final fantasy mystic quest, final fantasy adventure, final fantasy legend. None of them are even related to each other. Least collection of mana tries to make sense. Would just help to call it Legend of Mana collection cause that's what the japanese title translates to. But they couldn't drop the Final fantasy legend from SaGa series? 

I bet europe has these names worst of all. @Cyan should know.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 26, 2020)

yet another shovelware direct. could call it the rhythm direct!


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 26, 2020)

That certainly was some Square Enix video games, not for me


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 26, 2020)

Friendly reminder that there is a pandemic going on and it genuinely is impacting Nintendo's development. BotW 2 and MP4 are coming, you just have to be patient. That 3D Mario collection was never confirmed so don't complain to Nintendo because you believe rumors. You'll get your games eventually, but please understand there are more important things going on in the world so you don't have to throw a tantrum every time they try to announce anything that isn't the big titles they announced awhile back. If the only things you play are first party Nintendo games please start expanding your horizons. (This was directed at nobody in particular but I've seen lots of people complain about lots of things lots of times.)


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 26, 2020)

The only good thing is KH MoM and I will play it on xbox series x hehe


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 26, 2020)

look at all these GREAT games you'll be able to play in 4k on the switch pro


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

Nothing interesting this year in general for me. Covid has made the situation so bad IMO


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 26, 2020)

supergamer368 said:


> Friendly reminder that there is a pandemic going on and it genuinely is impacting Nintendo's development. BotW 2 and MP4 are coming, you just have to be patient. That 3D Mario collection was never confirmed so don't complain to Nintendo because you believe rumors. You'll get your games eventually, but please understand there are more important things going on in the world so you don't have to throw a tantrum every time they try to announce anything that isn't the big titles they announced awhile back. If the only things you play are first party Nintendo games please start expanding your horizons. (This was directed at nobody in particular but I've seen lots of people complain about lots of things lots of times.)


THANK YOU.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 26, 2020)

supergamer368 said:


> Friendly reminder that there is a pandemic going on and it genuinely is impacting Nintendo's development. BotW 2 and MP4 are coming, you just have to be patient. That 3D Mario collection was never confirmed so don't complain to Nintendo because you believe rumors. You'll get your games eventually, but please understand there are more important things going on in the world so you don't have to throw a tantrum every time they try to announce anything that isn't the big titles they announced awhile back. If the only things you play are first party Nintendo games please start expanding your horizons. (This was directed at nobody in particular but I've seen lots of people complain about lots of things lots of times.)


But Mr Twitter Ambiguous Leak Man SAID we're getting Super Mario 3D Collection Remake 35 Remaster Port HD 1080p, therefore Nintendo is doing terribly because they aren't delivering. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to get back to watching obscure online stores for Metroid Prime 4 release day leaks.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 26, 2020)

supergamer368 said:


> Friendly reminder that there is a pandemic going on and it genuinely is impacting Nintendo's development. BotW 2 and MP4 are coming, you just have to be patient. That 3D Mario collection was never confirmed so don't complain to Nintendo because you believe rumors. You'll get your games eventually, but please understand there are more important things going on in the world so you don't have to throw a tantrum every time they try to announce anything that isn't the big titles they announced awhile back. If the only things you play are first party Nintendo games please start expanding your horizons. (This was directed at nobody in particular but I've seen lots of people complain about lots of things lots of times.)



Friendly reminder that the pandemic did not start affecting the world in September, but 6 months later.
Friendly reminder that a E3 presentation was officially scheduled before being cancelled, yet Nintendo still assured everything was still on track.
Friendly reminder that Sony, Microsoft, EA, Activision, Blizzard and literally every IT company in the world did not just stop working because there is a pandemic, or if they did please let my boss know.

We are consumers talking about a company and as such, it's not about being grateful or not, it's not about entitlement, it's about giving feedback to a company. Any other company does not get that pass. Xbox presentation did poorly (not my opinion, just the general consensus) and you wouldn't hear an army of fan defending their every move.

Nintendo does not need a Nintendo police to assume and make up excuses for them. Delays are not what people get upset about. Piss poor communication is what it's about.
And if you don't believe me, remember that Nintendo once publicly came out and apologized for Metroid 4 delays. Fans did not give them shit for it. On the contrary.


----------



## raxadian (Aug 26, 2020)

COLLECTION of SaGa FINAL FANTASY LEGEND is the only one I am interested in since I had the first game for the Gameboy.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 26, 2020)

Nintendo's 2020 has been seriously depressing.

I wonder how true it is they've been holding their big stuff back for 2021 switch pro.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 26, 2020)

supergamer368 said:


> Friendly reminder that there is a pandemic going on and it genuinely is impacting Nintendo's development. BotW 2 and MP4 are coming, you just have to be patient. That 3D Mario collection was never confirmed so don't complain to Nintendo because you believe rumors. You'll get your games eventually, but please understand there are more important things going on in the world so you don't have to throw a tantrum every time they try to announce anything that isn't the big titles they announced awhile back. If the only things you play are first party Nintendo games please start expanding your horizons. (This was directed at nobody in particular but I've seen lots of people complain about lots of things lots of times.)


Here's a thought for ya. If COVID is hindering development now, what is Nintendo's excuse for 2017, 2018, and last year?


----------



## DbGt (Aug 26, 2020)

Waiting for DQ 4-10 on switch, come on Square-Enix!! Whats taking so long?


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 26, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Nintendo's 2020 has been seriously depressing.
> 
> I wonder how true it is they've been holding their big stuff back for 2021 switch pro.



It certainly sounds more plausible (that + 2 new consoles) than the covid being eternally thrown out there as the main reason why we haven't had a regular direct since almost a year.
Developments didn't start a couple months before E3.


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 26, 2020)

I hope this doesnt discard the Friday Direct...


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Aug 26, 2020)

Fuser, Just Dance 2021, Puyo/Tetris 2, Taiko no Tatsujin......looks like I got some new games to play this year!


----------



## Rail Fighter (Aug 26, 2020)

I was wrong, there's a Kingdom Hearts for the Switch.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Here's a thought for ya. If COVID is hindering development now, what is Nintendo's excuse for 2017, 2018, and last year?


Nintendo dropped some of its most acclaimed games in 2017 and 2018, what are you even talking about lol


----------



## mathew77 (Aug 26, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> Friday Direct


There will be no 'Friday Direct' this week, I guess.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Here's a thought for ya. If COVID is hindering development now, what is Nintendo's excuse for 2017, 2018, and last year?


Super Smash Bros. Ultimate? The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild? Fire Emblem: Three Houses? Link's Awakening? Luigi's Mansion 3? Animal Crossing: New Horizons?


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 26, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> There will be no 'Friday Direct' this week, I guess.



Don't know, if not im sure it will happen the first week of September.


----------



## mathew77 (Aug 26, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> of September.


In September — yes, this month — no, most probably.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 26, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> What games were you promised?


Bayonetta 3, Metroid Prime 4, and BotW 2.


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 26, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Fuckin retard. Its bad enough every company in the fucking world is using covid19 as a god damn excuse for everything now retarded ass fan boys are using it for them. Last i checked most people are still working. Either in factories or from home. If they cant do there fucking job fire them and find someone that can and quit making excuses.


Please do not use that word to refer to me. Covid is a genuine excuse as many people cannot access where they usually work during this time. I would prefer video games getting delayed over people getting sick and dying personally. I honestly don't care when these games come out, I have plenty of other things to do with my time and you should find better things to do as well.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 26, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Bayonetta 3, Metroid Prime 4, and BotW 2.


I mean... we've had confirmation that development is going steady on all of those games. All three were announced way early into development and we probably won't see them for ~3 years


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

supergamer368 said:


> Please do not use that word to refer to me. Covid is a genuine excuse as many people cannot access where they usually work during this time. I would prefer video games getting delayed over people getting sick and dying personally. I honestly don't care when these games come out, I have plenty of other things to do with my time and you should find better things to do as well.



It's not about doing anything else, it's not even about not caring for covid either. It's about the fact that there's a huge gap in the game development. I have other consoles to play and other options other than the switch. But for the other people that don't they simply don't have any games to play this year. Don't lecture on people what to do also, they just want to play something new on the switch. They get angry since nintendo does not seem to deliver on what was promised


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Aug 26, 2020)

I did *not* expect the Taiko games, especially for them being 6 year old (Space-Time Adventure) & 4 year old (Mystery Adventure) 3DS games.
A really pleasant surprise! I am definitely excited for those.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 26, 2020)

supergamer368 said:


> Please do not use that word to refer to me. Covid is a genuine excuse as many people cannot access where they usually work during this time. I would prefer video games getting delayed over people getting sick and dying personally. I honestly don't care when these games come out, I have plenty of other things to do with my time and you should find better things to do as well.



I really don't approve the language, but their argument about covid is valid. This is being used as an excuse and does not necessarily mean Nintendo was going to do better without it. 
Yeah, in the IT industry we did get impacted. But honestly? In the end we all still have to put up the work, like everyone else. And clients don't exactly care about covid when it comes to getting what they want on time anyway. AND we can still be safe by doing so remotely.
Sure, it's different in Japan, it's different everywhere. but Nintendo is seemingly the only one that cannot get their shit together this year, even after so many months into it. New-gen is releasing, this year. It baffles me that people genuinely believe covid is just fatality and companies can't find ways around it.

And sure, people can be understanding about delays. To a point. Delays are fine, they were expected when E3 was cancelled. We're now months past E3. Delays are fine, the horrible communication around it is not.

"There's nothing to communicate if the games aren't ready" is what a lot of people would say. Yes there is. And there was. 1st party were shadowdropped while arguably lesser games (- for the main nintendo audience -) were given their own presentation. Heck, a 1st party presentation was even used as bait to tease a new game which ended up being Bakugan.

They've been banking as much as possible on all the good faith accumulated the last few years on the Direct brand to get them through the year. And by doing so, they've damaged the Direct brand. If you're fine with that, sure, totally fine.

On my side, I'll treat Nintendo exactly as I'll treat any other company. If they don't perform or communicate the way I like, I'll make it known. They're free to ignore it or not, but I won't apologize or feel bad because I dislike the way they're going with their communication and don't want to see that trend repeat itself next year.


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> I mean... we've had confirmation that development is going steady on all of those games. All three were announced way early into development and we probably won't see them for ~3 years



It's funny since people predicted that they would take 1 year at first, then, and now 3 years..... I understand that Metroid Prime 4 suffered development hell, especially since Nintendo went out and even admiting and apologising for it. I doubt that MP4 will even come this generation honestly. But BOTW2 and Baynetta 3 have no excuse...WTF? Especially regarding BOTW2 since it's the same engine. It has to be spectacular if it takes them this long


----------



## _v3 (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice, picking up the Taiko pack day 1, and maybe the Kingdom Hearts one as well.


----------



## peteruk (Aug 26, 2020)

Was honestly under the impression that this was a gaming site and not a site for preaching

I wish they had a fishing rod emoji on this site


----------



## Delerious (Aug 26, 2020)

Part of me is still hoping for a Golden Sun collection at some point. But my dreams seldom ever come true. For now, just gonna have to settle with FF:CC. Patiently waiting for Square to announce SO2 on the Switch as well.


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 26, 2020)

But i have to say.
This indie direct was amazing.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 26, 2020)

gabisenk said:


> It's funny since people predicted that they would take 1 year at first, then, and now 3 years..... I understand that Metroid Prime 4 suffered development hell, especially since Nintendo went out and even admiting and apologising for it. I doubt that MP4 will even come this generation honestly. But BOTW2 and Baynetta 3 have no excuse...WTF? Especially regarding BOTW2 since it's the same engine. It has to be spectacular if it takes them this long


 from E3 2017 I always thought MP4 would take 3-4 years. The restart on development pretty much restarted that timer in my head. 
As for BOTW 2. It was announced to be "in development barely a year ago. I would expect a game like that to take 2-3 years from start of development to release. Assuming it was 6 months into development when it was announced (which is generous), it would still be about a year put from release.
I'm not sure about Bayo 3. I don't know enough about platinum games to comment.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Here's a thought for ya. If COVID is hindering development now, what is Nintendo's excuse for 2017, 2018, and last year?


Why would they need an excuse for 2018 and 2019?  IIRC there was a new AAA game (or two) out every month for those two years, and nearly every month in 2017 too.  Hell, even in 2020 they've released more first-party games than Sony or Microsoft...not sure why the bar is set so much higher for Nintendo than it is for their competition.  COVID has definitely had an impact across the board.


----------



## wartutor (Aug 26, 2020)

supergamer368 said:


> Please do not use that word to refer to me. Covid is a genuine excuse as many people cannot access where they usually work during this time. I would prefer video games getting delayed over people getting sick and dying personally. I honestly don't care when these games come out, I have plenty of other things to do with my time and you should find better things to do as well.


Yeah just read that didnt mean to call u a retard it was suppost to say retarded. My accidental omission of the ed on the end changed the context in a way i didnt mean for my apologies


----------



## GenNaz (Aug 26, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Yeah just read that didnt mean to call u a retard it was suppost to say retarded. My accidental omission of the ed on the end changed the context in a way i didnt mean for my apologies


That's not much better lmao. Maybe consider just removing the word and all it's suffixes from your vocabulary altogether?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 26, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Why would they need an excuse for 2018 and 2019?  IIRC there was a new AAA game (or two) out every month for those two years, and nearly every month in 2017 too.  Hell, even in 2020 they've released more first-party games than Sony or Microsoft...not sure why the bar is set so much higher for Nintendo than it is for their competition.  COVID has definitely had an impact across the board.


Microsoft and Sony are ramping up for their guaranteed next generation. Nintendo, not so much. Also, a lot of the recent releases were lacking. A high number of releases doesn't mean they're good....

Also, I'm looking at Nintendo because I know what I'm expecting with the other two. Nintendo is oddly inconsistent. Covid or not. It's a bad excuse.


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> from E3 2017 I always thought MP4 would take 3-4 years. The restart on development pretty much restarted that timer in my head.
> As for BOTW 2. It was announced to be "in development barely a year ago. I would expect a game like that to take 2-3 years from start of development to release. Assuming it was 6 months into development when it was announced (which is generous), it would still be about a year put from release.



There would have been at least a new trailer coming out until now if that's the case but nothing. We don't know any details whatsoever. Do you imagine that there are companies that reveal details about their games, screenshots, concepts and more stuff. Nintendo just released that trailer and that's it. Nothing else. And these are just the 3 top games. There's also a lot of untapped potential with their remasters that fans might accept it during the covid 19 situation. But even that, which requires MINIMUM game development is not on the table right now. Honestly at this point I don't really think that there's a game development anymore, but rather a problem in management. The top dogs in the firm are fighting over things which put the whole company in a disarray. This is also why there's that meeting that's rumored about. Why is a Nintendo meeting news? Because something seriously wrong goes on in the company and I'm afraid has been since Iwata's death.........


----------



## wartutor (Aug 26, 2020)

GenNaz said:


> That's not much better lmao. Maybe consider just removing the word and all it's suffixes from your vocabulary altogether?


No fuck that, retard and all it's suffixes is a way to describe something. Now if i was using that term to describe a mentally handicapped person (which i wouldnt do) then that would be wrong. But to hell with all these pc bull shit fucks that whine about maybe hurting someones feelings. God the world has got so butt hurt over so much they cry about every little thing. Now to crawl back under my rock.


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

wartutor said:


> No fuck that, retard and all it's suffixes is a way to describe something. Now if i was using that term to describe a mentally handicapped person (which i wouldnt do) then that would be wrong. But to hell with all these pc bull shit fucks that whine about maybe hurting someones feelings. God the world has got so butt hurt over so much they cry about every little thing. Now to crawl back under my rock.


 
Since when does speaking shit about somebody on internet became a forbidden thing?


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 26, 2020)

gabisenk said:


> Since when does speaking shit about somebody on internet became a forbidden thing?


Sometimes around 2016.


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> Sometimes around 2016.



The internet was such a great place before that year...


----------



## Rail Fighter (Aug 26, 2020)

GenNaz said:


> That's not much better lmao. Maybe consider just removing the word and all it's suffixes from your vocabulary altogether?


Is this a joke?


----------



## Jayro (Aug 26, 2020)

Delerious said:


> Part of me is still hoping for a Golden Sun collection at some point. But my dreams seldom ever come true. For now, just gonna have to settle with FF:CC. Patiently waiting for Square to announce SO2 on the Switch as well.


I've wanted the Golden Sun trilogy ported to consoles since the Wii was a thing. Imagine how good the stylized graphics would look by today's standards! I just hope that if they remake the games, they'll fix the one bug in the battle system.

Basically, if you plan two characters to hit an enemy, and the first character hits and kills the enemy on their own, then you'd assume the other player character would automatically hit another enemy... but they don't they automatically "defend" instead.
That's it, that's my ONLY beef with Golden Sun. Otherwise, it's a very well-balanced game with great puzzles, music, characters you actually give a shit about, and a fun  story.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2020)

I called it ages ago and boy do I hate being right


----------



## mattyxarope (Aug 26, 2020)

I hope the Kingdom Hearts game means that we'll eventually get the collection!


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Microsoft and Sony are ramping up for their guaranteed next generation. Nintendo, not so much. Also, a lot of the recent releases were lacking. A high number of releases doesn't mean they're good....
> 
> Also, I'm looking at Nintendo because I know what I'm expecting with the other two. Nintendo is oddly inconsistent. Covid or not. It's a bad excuse.


Well, if reports are to be believed, then Nintendo also has new hardware coming out early/mid 2021.  Regardless, if we're calling COVID a "bad excuse," I'd say the imminent release of next-gen consoles is in that same boat, especially considering how very few games for PS5/XBSX are confirmed to be launch titles so far.  When asked, any of the big three will freely admit that the situation is not ideal, and that the pandemic has certainly had an impact on their timetables.  Only PC gaming has managed to remain relatively unfazed by it, and I'd attribute that mostly to indie/AA releases.


----------



## masagrator (Aug 26, 2020)

This was a f***ing disaster.

The worst Direct I have seen so far.


----------



## ZeroHunta (Aug 26, 2020)

Taiko no Tatsujin looks fun!
But I have to agree it was a really lame mini direct even for the new partner showcase thing.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 26, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Well, if reports are to be believed, then Nintendo also has new hardware coming out early/mid 2021.  Regardless, if we're calling COVID a "bad excuse," I'd say the imminent release of next-gen consoles is in that same boat, especially considering how very few games for PS5/XBSX are confirmed to be launch titles so far.  When asked, any of the big three will freely admit that the situation is not ideal, and that the pandemic has certainly had an impact on their timetables.  Only PC gaming has managed to remain relatively unfazed by it, and I'd attribute that mostly to indie/AA releases.



Yes, PS5/XBSX games don't have hard dates.
But, and that's a big but(t), they communicate about it.

Nintendo does not communicate, or they're being awful at it.
It's like they're purposely trying to burn all the good faith accumulated with the direct brand over the last few years. And that's not a covid issue, that's not a next gen issue, that's a PR issue.


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> Yes, PS5/XBSX games don't have hard dates.
> But, and that's a big but(t), they communicate about it.
> 
> Nintendo does not communicate, or they're being awful at it.
> It's like they're purposely trying to burn all the good faith accumulated with the direct brand over the last few years. And that's not a covid issue, that's not a next gen issue, that's a PR issue.



It's quite obvious that they have more than delay in game development in their hands.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah!!! Something Puyo Puyo related. Thou I'd love to see one entry in the future with the oldschool compile artstyle. Miss that so much


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 26, 2020)

gabisenk said:


> Since when does speaking shit about somebody on internet became a forbidden thing?


since the snowflakes took over social media


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 26, 2020)

gabisenk said:


> It's quite obvious that they have more than delay in game development in their hands.


Once Upon a Time they were able to deliver the bad news in a humble way.
Metroid Prime 4 got delayed, we apologize and hope your understand.
The Internet: Wow, Nintendo is really special, they're the only company to go above and beyond and apologize to its customers in a video.
if anything, they turned bad news into a PR move of good faith. It just worked.

I don't know what changed since then, and I don't know what consumers have to gain in defending their current PR.


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> Once Upon a Time they were able to deliver the bad news in a humble way.
> Metroid Prime 4 got delayed, we apologize and hope your understand.
> The Internet: Wow, Nintendo is really special, they're the only company to go above and beyond and apologize to its customers in a video.
> if anything, they turned bad news into a PR move of good faith. It just worked.
> ...



They would at least apologise again and explain the lack of content. That for a start at least


----------



## masagrator (Aug 26, 2020)

gabisenk said:


> They would at least apologise again and explain the lack of content. That for a start at least


Well, they are doing that with covid-19 prologue at each direct with their games on it.


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> since the snowflakes took over social media



You mean the ones that are offended if you assume their gender?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



masagrator said:


> Well, they are doing that with covid-19 prologue at each direct with their games on it.



I actually read that and it refers to the video in question, not the lack of content


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> Yes, PS5/XBSX games don't have hard dates.
> But, and that's a big but(t), they communicate about it.
> 
> Nintendo does not communicate, or they're being awful at it.


I don't see a distinction there, all three announce release dates several months in advance.  You can't communicate on dates that haven't been decided yet.



deinonychus71 said:


> It's like they're purposely trying to burn all the good faith accumulated with the direct brand over the last few years. And that's not a covid issue, that's not a next gen issue, that's a PR issue.


I guess?  From where I'm standing, it still seems to be more an issue of setting expectations too high.  They announce ahead of time whether a Direct will focus on third-party titles or indies or what have you, and then people still whine about there being no first-party games or AAAs announced.  Granted, there was also some whining when it came to Sony's recent "showcase" focusing on third-party titles, so at least some of those people are consistent.


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

Either way, disappointing year in general. Worst year in recent times in all regards


----------



## Axido (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't care what you think. I'm hyped for Puyo Puyo Tetris 2.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 26, 2020)

The SaGa collection better be physical.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 26, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I guess?  From where I'm standing, it still seems to be more an issue of setting expectations too high.  They announce ahead of time whether a Direct will focus on third-party titles or indies or what have you, and then people still whine about there being no first-party games or AAAs announced.  Granted, there was also some whining when it came to Sony's recent "showcase" focusing on third-party titles, so at least some of those people are consistent.


They set these expectations themselves after years of quarterly, stellar directs.
They use the direct brand on these half-assed presentations, knowing the expectations it comes with.
They are setting people up for disappointment, it's not like these expectations came out of nowhere.

The disappointment is also not that there's no first party in a third party direct. It's that there's no first party at all. I don't know why some people try to twist that into "people can't read". They can. They just want something else.
"Don't you guys have phones????" is an infamous case of people wanting something, and the company incapable of reading the room and delivering something else that nobody was expecting. Somehow it's all good and fun with Blizzard, why does Nintendo get a pass?

And last, "whining" is not an argument. Consumers can complain about whatever they want, since they're the one buying ultimately.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 26, 2020)

Where is my Just Dance 2021 for Wii?


----------



## mattyxarope (Aug 26, 2020)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Where is my Just Dance 2021 for Wii?


I had to look this up too, LOL. Apparently, they're not making it for the Wii this year. They said that the last one was going to be Just Dance 2020. :-(


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 26, 2020)

gabisenk said:


> There would have been at least a new trailer coming out until now if that's the case but nothing. We don't know any details whatsoever. Do you imagine that there are companies that reveal details about their games, screenshots, concepts and more stuff. Nintendo just released that trailer and that's it. Nothing else. And these are just the 3 top games. There's also a lot of untapped potential with their remasters that fans might accept it during the covid 19 situation. But even that, which requires MINIMUM game development is not on the table right now. Honestly at this point I don't really think that there's a game development anymore, but rather a problem in management. The top dogs in the firm are fighting over things which put the whole company in a disarray. This is also why there's that meeting that's rumored about. Why is a Nintendo meeting news? Because something seriously wrong goes on in the company and I'm afraid has been since Iwata's death.........


We got paper Mario and Pikmin announced months before release. The current expectation of "we need 8+months between release date trailer and release" is currently irrelevant


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 26, 2020)

nintendo is slowly turning into shit, like all video game companies these days...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nerdtendo said:


> We got paper Mario and Pikmin announced months before release. The current expectation of "we need 8+months between release date trailer and release" is currently irrelevant



Quite irrelevant games IMO


----------



## Dubbicakes (Aug 26, 2020)

Wish Nintendo would just say something to calm everyone down. At this point Nintendo's piss poor PR is hurting their partners every time they release one of these Directs.
People want something better from Nintendo and all they're getting is silence, and than everyone shits on the third parties and indies because they're not Mario.

This is especially bad for indies because they're receiving this blow back to the face without a mega corporation between them to soften it.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 26, 2020)

TAIKO! Awesome to see this!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't know why we have to wait until December to get a collection of emulated GameBoy games. The Mana collection was released the day that E3 (RIP) happened, and they had to translate Seiken Densetsu 3 for it.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> The disappointment is also not that there's no first party in a third party direct. It's that there's no first party at all.


First-party titles this year have certainly been more scarce, but far from nonexistent.  Nintendo so far has two new first-party games, and one HD port, along with another port and another new first-party game already announced.  Sony has two new first-party games out this year.  Microsoft...nada.  When you actually take a look at the big picture, it again seems like cherry-picking to call out Nintendo in particular.



deinonychus71 said:


> "Don't you guys have phones????" is an infamous case of people wanting something, and the company incapable of reading the room and delivering something at the wrong time. Somehow it's all good and fun with Blizzard, why does Nintendo get a pass?


Blizzard up to that point was known almost exclusively for PC games, and people pay a lot of money to go to Blizzcon.  Had they announced Diablo Immortal in a "Blizzard Direct mini" either before or after Blizzcon, I can guarantee you the reaction would've been more positive.  So Nintendo certainly doesn't get a pass, but the fact that they're up-front about what people should expect from each Direct is still worth acknowledging.


----------



## skullkeeper94 (Aug 26, 2020)

I can't be the only one that literally doesn't care what Nintendo announces right? Like 3rd party or not, it's a game. Jeez. Direct looks good


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 26, 2020)

Xzi said:


> First-party titles this year have certainly been more scarce, but far from nonexistent.  Nintendo so far has two new first-party games, and one HD port, along with another port and another new first-party game already announced.  Sony has two new first-party games out this year.  Microsoft...nada.  When you actually take a look at the big picture, it again seems like cherry-picking to call out Nintendo in particular.


By no first party I meant no first party direct, which from a PR perspective, matters. I know not everyone will agree, but to me, revealing a Paper Mario or a Pikmin in a direct would have been a much better reveal than just shadow dropping.
What I keep complaining about is really the PR aspect. They didn't present things well, didn't communicate well.



Xzi said:


> Blizzard up to that point was known almost exclusively for PC games, and people pay a lot of money to go to Blizzcon.  Had they announced Diablo Immortal in a "Blizzard Direct mini" either before or after Blizzcon, I can guarantee you the reaction would've been more positive.  So Nintendo certainly doesn't get a pass, but the fact that they're up-front about what people should expect from each Direct is still worth acknowledging.


Well. They're upfront but then it's either a few hours before or it's straight out shadow dropped.
"Up-front" would be that after years of pulling a Direct every quarter or so, if you're going to not do it anymore for over a year, be honest about it. Publicly say (not through leaks or rumors) that you're changing the formula, warn people not to expect any first party for a while.

To me Nintendo has not been upfront this year.


----------



## GenNaz (Aug 26, 2020)

wartutor said:


> No fuck that, retard and all it's suffixes is a way to describe something. Now if i was using that term to describe a mentally handicapped person (which i wouldnt do) then that would be wrong. But to hell with all these pc bull shit fucks that whine about maybe hurting someones feelings. God the world has got so butt hurt over so much they cry about every little thing. Now to crawl back under my rock.


Your usage doesn't make it any less offensive. You're just insinuating that r*****="bad/dumb thing" by using it that way. There are people on this site who fall on the autism spectrum and have had that word thrown at them all their lives. The world hasn't gotten more sensitive. It's just gotten less tolerant of ignorant, redneck fucks like you.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 26, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What a confusing name for a game. The SaGa collection/ Final Fantasy legend.
> 
> Square enix may have pioneered JRPG genre around the world, but they just relied too much on final fantasy to sell unrelated content. Final fantasy mystic quest, final fantasy adventure, final fantasy legend. None of them are even related to each other. Least collection of mana tries to make sense. Would just help to call it Legend of Mana collection cause that's what the japanese title translates to. But they couldn't drop the Final fantasy legend from SaGa series?
> 
> I bet europe has these names worst of all. @Cyan should know.



Not unlike ATLUS and SMT...


----------



## GenNaz (Aug 26, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Not unlike ATLUS and SMT...


Are you referencing how 'Shin Megami Tensei' is/was tacked on to the beginning of Persona titles outside of Japan?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> By no first party I meant no first party direct, which from a PR perspective, matters. I know not everyone will agree, but to me, revealing a Paper Mario or a Pikmin in a direct would have been a much better reveal than just shadow dropping.
> What I keep complaining about is really the PR aspect. They didn't present things well, didn't communicate well.


Yeah that's all gonna be a matter of preference.  There's definitely a decent-sized segment of gamers that prefer the element of surprise, and another segment who hate surprises.  Either method is fine with me personally, and I think Nintendo only went in that direction this year because two games isn't enough to fill a Direct anyway (with the New Pokemon Snap being announced during a Pokemon-specific event).



deinonychus71 said:


> "Up-front" would be that after years of pulling a Direct every quarter or so, if you're going to not do it anymore for over a year, be honest about it. Publicly say (not through leaks or rumors) that you're changing the formula, warn people not to expect any first party for a while.


Meh, to announce the absence of something just seems somewhat obtuse and/or unnecessary from my perspective.  But I can understand the general sense of disappointment from dedicated "Nintendo-only" fans, and I suppose some sort of generalized statement about delays stemming from COVID couldn't hurt.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 26, 2020)

Where the hell is metroid ? It's been over 5 years now I think since the title teaser. Guess they don't seem to care anymore since 2020 has been the Wii U all over again


----------



## GenNaz (Aug 26, 2020)

kumikochan said:


> Where the hell is metroid ? It's been over 5 years now I think since the title teaser. Guess they don't seem to care anymore since 2020 has been the Wii U all over again



It reset development entirely in 2019. I wouldn't expect to see any real footage about it until next year.


----------



## BaamAlex (Aug 26, 2020)

Boring presentation in my opinion.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Aug 26, 2020)

Patapon3321 said:


> Games what no everyone asked for..... slowly my love to nintendo is dying


I mean... the entire Puyo Puyo community probably collectively shat themselves when they announced Puyo Puyo Tetris 2, and plenty of people have been begging for stuff like Taiko no Tatsujin to get more games localized
your grammar is poor, your view of "everyone" is a small bubble of ultra-normies, and your statement is factually incorrect


----------



## TheZander (Aug 26, 2020)

This is the first just dance title that I won't be able to play on the wii. Real disappointed.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 26, 2020)

gabisenk said:


> nintendo is slowly turning into shit, like all video game companies these days...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> Thays the key right there. Your opinion on whether the games are relevant or not is, in the grand scheme, irrelevant. Both of those examples are large AAA games by Nintendo. They fall in the same category as botw are metroid in the eyes of Nintendo
> ...


----------



## Harsky (Aug 26, 2020)

If E3 still went ahead this year, a lot of the titles in this presentation would've been shoved into a "sizzle reel".


----------



## seseiSeki (Aug 26, 2020)

Geez. People are so negative about Nintendo just talking about games that are going to release on Switch.
I mean, before these Minis, they just uploaded trailers without context. Now they put a little effort into presenting stuff and everyone riots, because they're not showing Mario games.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 26, 2020)

seseiSeki said:


> Geez. People are so negative about Nintendo just talking about games that are going to release on Switch.
> I mean, before these Minis, they just uploaded trailers without context. Now they put a little effort into presenting stuff and everyone riots, because they're not showing Mario games.


This is Nintendo we're talking about. Anything that's not over thirty minutes long is a waste of time. I expect what happened during the first three years of the Switch's life.


----------



## Spider_Man (Aug 26, 2020)

Anyone want to point out the fuck up of lite.

If your unfortunate to have this version then your fucked if you want just dance.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 26, 2020)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> Good news, there's a Nintendo Direct that just got dropped without any fanfare! The possibly bad news is that the Direct is yet another Mini, focusing purely on third party studios. The Direct Mini is fairly short, only clocking in at 11 minutes, though we do get some new information on Kingdom Hearts: Melody of Memory, the latest Just Dance game, and Minecraft Dungeons DLC.
> 
> ...



I cant complain honestly. It had 2 games im interested in and I have 0 expectations for this week. Though i do hope we at least get some big first party title for this year


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 26, 2020)

If I had to pick any of these announcements that stood out to me. It'd be Puyo Puyo Tetris 2. The first one was fun. If only to have two of my favorite games in one. The boxing game looks okay, I suppose. World of Tank Blitz is... Well.. It's yet another mobile game being ported to other systems. Is that an issue? I guess not? Square's pack seems fun, but I'm actually getting tired of them back porting much older games to fill the catalog. Then the rhythm games and Just Dance... Meh.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Aug 26, 2020)

Harmonix... give us Mother 3 Rock Band 4!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 26, 2020)

Eh, the Saga collection is about the only thing I care about. Nothing else interests me, also why the hell are they stealth dropping these things? Who's the moron in charge of PR at NOA?


----------



## fvig2001 (Aug 26, 2020)

I was hoping for an official Persona 4 Strikers English announcement


----------



## LightBeam (Aug 27, 2020)

Aaaaaand it's shit, couldn't say I'm that surprised. I'll be surprised when they'll drop something decent


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Aug 27, 2020)

Tbh, Nintendo being this quiet shows that something big is coming.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Aug 27, 2020)

FUCK YES, TAIKO 3DS 2 RERELEASE


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 27, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Eh, the Saga collection is about the only thing I care about. Nothing else interests me, also why the hell are they stealth dropping these things? Who's the moron in charge of PR at NOA?



This guy:


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Der_Blockbuster said:


> Tbh, Nintendo being this quiet shows that something big is coming.



What else does your crystal ball predict?


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 27, 2020)

Good News is Windbound comes out in 2 days.


----------



## m_babble (Aug 27, 2020)

Pretty underwhelming. Where are the big holiday season announcements?


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 27, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Tbh, Nintendo being this quiet shows that something big is coming.


I can't see that, no matter how hard I try.

Software and hardware sales are amazing RN, the back catalog is strong, but looking only to the game releasees, 2020 will close as a bad year for switch, even if the rumored Mario remake is actually true.


----------



## Nemix77 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bandwagon jumpers...I'm still fine with what Nintendo is doing this year considering the pandemic.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 27, 2020)

Why $65?

question why Japan put the prices + tax and the USA doesn’t show the price with tax?


----------



## seseiSeki (Aug 27, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> This is Nintendo we're talking about. Anything that's not over thirty minutes long is a waste of time. I expect what happened during the first three years of the Switch's life.


Well, there's a simple solution for this. If you want to see Nintendo news and don't care about minor third party releases, don't watch these Minis. Because that's exactly what they are about. Minor third party releases, as evidenced by the current Mini.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 27, 2020)

seseiSeki said:


> Well, there's a simple solution for this. If you want to see Nintendo news and don't care about minor third party releases, don't watch these Minis. Because that's exactly what they are about. Minor third party releases, as evidenced by the current Mini.


When was the last full Direct?
Not a Mini, not a series-specific direct, and definitely not one of these "partner showcases". A full Nintendo Direct.


----------



## uludag (Aug 27, 2020)

Pffffuuuuuhhhhh...
I have the feeling that the life of the Nintendo Switch is coming to an end.
At this point, the only game I am actually waiting for is the new Zelda.


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 27, 2020)

uludag said:


> Pffffuuuuuhhhhh...
> I have the feeling that the life of the Nintendo Switch is coming to an end.
> At this point, the only game I am actually waiting for is the new Zelda.



Real short life. I am honestly thinking of selling it


----------



## altorn (Aug 27, 2020)

even the last Indie showcase was much better than this...


----------



## seseiSeki (Aug 27, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> When was the last full Direct?
> Not a Mini, not a series-specific direct, and definitely not one of these "partner showcases". A full Nintendo Direct.


What does this have to do with Minis?
To answer your question: I don't know. I forgot. Or rather, never thought about remembering the date. But that's a completely different thing. It looks bad though, since now it seems like Nintendo doesn't have any games planned, because there hasn't been a Direct in quite a while.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 27, 2020)

seseiSeki said:


> What does this have to do with Minis?
> To answer your question: I don't know. I forgot. Or rather, never thought about remembering the date. But that's a completely different thing. It looks bad though, since now it seems like Nintendo doesn't have any games planned, because there hasn't been a Direct in quite a while.



A week short of a year.
And that's the problem.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 27, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Why $65?
> 
> question why Japan put the prices + tax and the USA doesn’t show the price with tax?


Change you region to Corvallis, OR. It is tax free.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Aug 27, 2020)

Im getting hyped. They probably prepare a direct focused on the new Switch coming this January. It's just natural for a 3y old Console. They maybe give an update to Metroid aswell.


----------



## digipimp75 (Aug 27, 2020)

Nintendo has nothing for the rest of 2020.   Face it.


----------



## gabisenk (Aug 27, 2020)

digipimp75 said:


> Nintendo has nothing for the rest of 2020.   Face it.



If theyt don't announce anything before the partner meeting. Yes. They're doomed...as well as their stock shares also


----------



## seseiSeki (Aug 27, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> A week short of a year.
> And that's the problem.


Yeah. That is a problem.
But, again: That's unrelated to compiling minor third party releases into a short video. Or do you claim, that there is a connection between Directs and Partner Showcases other than the latter having the word "Direct" in its name?


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 27, 2020)

seseiSeki said:


> Yeah. That is a problem.
> But, again: That's unrelated to compiling minor third party releases into a short video. Or do you claim, that there is a connection between Directs and Partner Showcases other than the latter having the word "Direct" in its name?


There is no connection with the games presented, or with its developers. As such, review bombing said developers is stupid.
However, there is a connection which is Nintendo itself, which cannot be bothered to read the room and adapt its communication.

So, it isn't directly related to it, but they're still going to get shit about general direct in the comments of a partner direct, because Nintendo does not provide a platform to complain about it.

It's unfair for the games presented during the partner direct, but Nintendo is also to blame.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2020)

gabisenk said:


> If theyt don't announce anything before the partner meeting. Yes. They're doomed...as well as their stock shares also


bah they can probably just live off AC for the rest of the year


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 28, 2020)

More rhythm games is always appreciated. Collection of SaGa seems pretty nice. Pretty solid Direct Mini all in all.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 28, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> bah they can probably just live off AC for the rest of the year



Yep.  And release rehashed content from New Leaf as "new content" for years to come.


----------



## Jonna (Aug 28, 2020)

Another topic of complaining about games not coming out with disregard towards the circumstances hitting anything that produces anything in large groups due to the pandemic.


----------



## breaktemp (Aug 28, 2020)

Man, hyped for the SaGa collection and Puyo-Tetris II 
If you have played GBATemp Legends II, you know why  "


----------



## seseiSeki (Aug 28, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> There is no connection with the games presented, or with its developers. As such, review bombing said developers is stupid.
> However, there is a connection which is Nintendo itself, which cannot be bothered to read the room and adapt its communication.
> 
> So, it isn't directly related to it, but they're still going to get shit about general direct in the comments of a partner direct, because Nintendo does not provide a platform to complain about it.
> ...


Sounds reasonable. Maybe people wouldn't be that upset, if the Partner Showcase didn't have "Direct" in its name. This makes it look like, Nintendo is really grasping at straws. It makes them look like they have absolutely nothing planned for the next year.


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Aug 28, 2020)

Digs said:


> Wish Nintendo would just say something to calm everyone down. At this point Nintendo's piss poor PR is hurting their partners every time they release one of these Directs.
> People want something better from Nintendo and all they're getting is silence, and than everyone shits on the third parties and indies because they're not Mario.
> 
> This is especially bad for indies because they're receiving this blow back to the face without a mega corporation between them to soften it.


I wish all these idiots on YouTube would stop releasing stupid videos pretending they have inside information on what Nintendo are, or are not doing with any of their production on future games. 
There’s many of these YouTuber’s who suck the gullible ones in whenever they release content suggesting “Big Nintendo Announcement”, “Switch Pro for 2020”, “Nintendo Direct Coming Soon”, or “Big Breath of the Wild 2 News” type videos, just because some random Twitter account said it might happen.
The problem lies with the people who lap up such content but worst of all, actually believe there might be a modicum of truth to it. 
It’s not Nintendo who are promising anything with regards to dates of future releases and also why would Nintendo try and squash such talk surrounding a future release when people are constantly discussing things like Breath of the Wild 2? It’s all free promotion and adds to the buzz when something from Nintendo actually gets said by them with regards to release dates. Even if Nintendo said something the YouTuber’s would still put out 100’s of clickbait videos about what Nintendo said!!!
People need to stop listening to Twitter rumours about best guesses (like Mario stuff on a Mario anniversary year or Zelda stuff on a Zelda anniversary year) and stop falling for certain YouTuber’s blatant clickbait and actually wait for the word straight from the Epona’s mouth. Until then enjoy some ports, old games with glitter on and some shovelware....... 
I’m kidding!!! Come on Nintendo release Link’s Crossbow Training HD ;-)


----------



## Dubbicakes (Aug 28, 2020)

ImFire said:


> I wish all these idiots on YouTube would stop releasing stupid videos pretending they have inside information on what Nintendo are, or are not doing with any of their production on future games.


What you're referring to is the purposeful misconception made to generalize angry fans to make them seem childish or dumb for thinking these Directs are for first party titles and aren't. 
Read through any Twitter or Youtube comment section and you'll see that almost no one misunderstood, they're simply mad that Nintendo themselves refuse to announce anything for 2020 beyond a Paper Mario fans don't like for the third time over and a port of Pikmin that looks like our holiday game.


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Aug 28, 2020)

Digs said:


> What you're referring to is the purposeful misconception made to generalize angry fans to make them seem childish or dumb for thinking these Directs are for first party titles and aren't.
> Read through any Twitter or Youtube comment section and you'll see that almost no one misunderstood, they're simply mad that Nintendo themselves refuse to announce anything for 2020 beyond a Paper Mario fans don't like for the third time over and a port of Pikmin that looks like our holiday game.


Read through Twitter or YouTube comments.... erm no thanks.
Which YouTuber are you?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 28, 2020)

The Nintendo Switch is the everyman's system. It has a variety of games, new and old, casual and hardcore, single-player and multiplayer, and with the most exclusives. You can play any way you want, be it on the big screen, on the toilet, on the bus, or right now, while I'm typing this, playing Final Fantasy Adventure. Seeing Nintendo do nothing at the best time to get new recruits is a bit worrying to me. The last full Nintendo Direct was around a year ago. I'm tired of waiting. If the next Direct isn't a full one with at least 20 new first-party announcements, I'm pretty sure Nintendo is out of ideas. This may sound like satire, but it's not.


----------



## Dubbicakes (Aug 28, 2020)

ImFire said:


> Read through Twitter or YouTube comments.... erm no thanks.
> Which YouTuber are you?


That's fine. Though, I highly recommend seeing the outrage first hand before making opinions. 
=]


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 29, 2020)

these games suck!


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Aug 29, 2020)

Digs said:


> That's fine. Though, I highly recommend seeing the outrage first hand before making opinions.
> =]


Outrage from spoilt manchild types who buy into the “Breath of the Wild 2 rumours” videos or what some random account has said on Twitter. Again that isn’t Nintendo’s problem. Companies do what they want - if people don’t like it they don’t have to purchase their products. It’s pretty simple really. Stamping your feet digitally won’t make Nintendo release a certain game any quicker and those having hissy fits will still buy the game when it’s released anyway and then probably moan about an aspect of the game not being what they expected or complain the game was rushed out. Nintendo can’t please everybody so they just do what they do.


----------



## Dubbicakes (Aug 29, 2020)

ImFire said:


> Outrage from spoilt manchild types who buy into the “Breath of the Wild 2 rumours” videos or what some random account has said on Twitter. Again that isn’t Nintendo’s problem. Companies do what they want - if people don’t like it they don’t have to purchase their products. It’s pretty simple really. Stamping your feet digitally won’t make Nintendo release a certain game any quicker and those having hissy fits will still buy the game when it’s released anyway and then probably moan about an aspect of the game not being what they expected or complain the game was rushed out. Nintendo can’t please everybody so they just do what they do.


Ironic. =]

Edit// Also, I'm done contributing nothing to the thread, bye. <3


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Aug 31, 2020)

Digs said:


> Ironic. =]
> 
> Edit// Also, I'm done contributing nothing to the thread, bye. <3


Phew. Thank God.


----------

